# How is corsair CX430



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was planning to get a new Power supply , heard of corsair which is quite good  . While browsing through through ,I got a price quotation from this website which is selling Corsair CX430 for around  2.3 K  , is the price ok and what about the reliability of the website  


Corsair Builder Series™ CX430 V2 &mdash; 80 PLUS® Certified Power Supply

suggest me guys , should I go for it or simply get it from local market


----------



## hitesh (Mar 11, 2013)

This power supply is really nice for a budget build. Go for it !
2.3k is good but can't say about that site. 
Lets wait for more inputs


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 11, 2013)

cX430V2 is a very nice product at a very good price. However, all etailers are selling it at 2500-2700 and it is available for 2500 locally too. I wonder how's that website giving it for 2300.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> cX430V2 is a very nice product at a very good price. However, all etailers are selling it at 2500-2700 and it is available for 2500 locally too. I wonder how's that website giving it for 2300.



even at Golcha corsair cx430 was around 2330 but golcha is down for few days


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 11, 2013)

corsair cxv2 430w is good for budget.

see here all info about corsair psus specs - CORSAIR - PSU Review Database


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2013)

just make sure that its CX430V2 & not simply CX430.CX430V2 box has V2 clearly written on packing in capital letter.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

CX430V2 for 2.3K is good price. go for it.


----------

